# HALO: Freefall Warriors (Discovery Channel)



## jrhume (27 Feb 2004)

Caught this program on Discovery last night.  It‘s bound to be shown again.  Check it out.  There are two parts.  It follows a group of soldiers through HALO training at Fort Bragg and Yuma Proving Grounds.  

Well done.


----------



## Evan (27 Feb 2004)

I only got to see the begging of the first one, i can‘t wait till they show them again.


----------

